# O2 Sensor faults... Intermittent



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I have a 2006 Jetta 2.5L. I have been having some intermittent issues with the O2 sensor, post cat. 

Check engine comes on, I read the code from VCDS and it gives me this:


> Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
> Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 AR HW: Hardware No
> Component and/or Version: 2.5l R5/4V G 6788
> Software Coding: 0000001
> ...



I would clear the code, then after driving for about 30-40 minutes the check engine light would come on again. I decided to change the O2 sensor after the cat. However now when I drive for 30-40 minutes the light comes on and I get these 2 codes:




> Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
> Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 AR HW: Hardware No
> Component and/or Version: 2.5l R5/4V G 6788
> Software Coding: 0000001
> ...


I am stumped as to what it could be. possibly something with the connector?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Where did you get the new sensor?

If it's the correct part from the dealer (as opposed to some universal/generic replacement), I would carefully check the wiring from the sensor all the way back to the ECU.

-Uwe-


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Uwe,

its actually a generic Bosch replacement. The connectors are suspect. Do you think soldering the connections would make a difference?

Thanks


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

ratterme said:


> Uwe,
> 
> its actually a generic Bosch replacement. The connectors are suspect. Do you think soldering the connections would make a difference?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, the biggest problem on those generic Bosch Sensors are the connectors. Creating a flawless connection 
is not that easy.
Soldering could create a better connection. 
But here is the problem. All replacement Lambda sensors have stainless steel wires. Have you ever tried 
to solder those ? It can be done with the right flux. There however is an other problem and that is creating 
a thermo coupel, which by itself will have an impact on the output voltage.
Using a crimp connector would be OK, if you were able to make shure that no moisture gets into the connection.
I am at this time as well faced with replacing my OX sensors. Using the generic Bosch's would save me a lot of money since my car has 8 sensors. So, I am going to use the original sensors.
Gernot


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

heisenberg2000 said:


> Using a crimp connector would be OK, if you were able to make shure that no moisture gets into the connection.


My late cousin who worked for Bosch in USA told me to put heat-shrink tubing on the wires, then use crimp connectors, coat with silicone, then when that's cured, pull the heat shrink tubing over the splice and shrink it. There were never any troubles after that procedure.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

::::: WARNING EMERGENCY FORUM ACTION MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FROM FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX! 

THIS SOLAR SYSTEM IS IN DANGER OF A BLACK-HOLE!
YOU TO CAN ESCAPE!
I CAN BE FOUND VIA THIS DHD STAR-GATE ADDRESS......
http://forums.ross-tech.com/member.p...European_Parts


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Well, I never replied to this thread, but I ended up getting the new sensor and replacing with a volkswagen oem part. 

Still am getting this code intermittently: 

000320 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2 
P0140 - 004 - No Activity - MIL ON 

I disconnected the post cat sensor and rescanned and the code cleared itself? 

Not sure what is going on.. is there a way I can meter the leads and tell if I am getting a good signal back to the ECM? 

Thanks for everyones help.. 3 years later  

Mike


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX 

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Update, based on the specification from the Bentley manual, terminals 3-4 showing infinite resistance on the O2 connector to ECU harness. Also no voltage while running.

Does anyone know the best way at going to replace the wiring? Can I buy a replacement harness?

Thanks again


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Jack,

I disconnected the ECU and verified all wiring going to the O2 sensor is good. All below spec of 1.5 ohms. 

Per the Bentley Manual I am not getting any voltage on pins 3-4 of the connector. On pins 1 and 2 I am getting around 12V. 

I have checked all my fuses and they look good. The manual says could be a bad ECM.

My biggest problem I think is generating the readiness codes. I am unable to generate correctly when I get to the post cat sensor. Not sure if I am waiting long enough, but I have waited 5 minutes on some steps. Not sure what else to try

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Jack,

I am pretty sure my ECM does not support internal readiness, but I will try this soon. 

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes please let me know.


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Jack,

I tried your previous suggestions but still could not get through the readiness. My ECM does not support the internal readiness so I always use the guided setup through VCDS. Still no voltage between terminals 3 and 4 on O2 sensor connector from ECM. 

If the ECM is bad, seems weird that only the O2 sensor is affected, but everything else works fine.

Do you have anything else I could try?

Thanks so much again

Mike


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*do not solder the black wire*

black is the signal wire 
grey is sensor ground 
the white wires are the heater wires , one is ground one is 12 v duty cycle ed by the ECM 
it may not switch on until after the engine is hot OR until the car is moving at a certain speed 

do not solder the black wire 
the signal wire 
because the 02 sensor needs to compare combustibles in the exhaust to 02 in the atmosphere 
it samples 02 through the wire , through the insulation , if you solder the wire 
you block the sample path 
kaka 

remember 
0xygen sensors 
do not 
and
can not 
measure oxygen 

they measure the presence of combustibles in the exhaust gas

black wire signal
WHEN THE HEATER IS OPERATING should cycle between 0 and 1 volt in the pattern of a sine wave , faster or slower depending on cat converter condition at the time 

never 
use an ohm meter to fix a broken car


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Jack,

2 OXS, pre and post cat

Mike


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Jack,

Yes I have metered between terminal 3 and 4 as shown in this diagram. 1 and 2 are showing 12V and 3 and 4 are showing nothing.

http://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp18/sebich1/Slide3.jpg?t=1233593548

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

OK 

What about during it plugged in and back probed engine running?


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Jack,

I checked and still no voltage.

When doing readiness do all DTC's need to be cleared or just the ones relating to the engine? I have a steering assist DTC, and an XM radio DTC when trying to do readiness. could this affect it?

While checking some of the basic settings.. it seems the sensor is showing voltage from .3V to .9V. Before it was only showing static. Could this mean that it is working?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Jack,

I drove while monitoring block 036.

While idling it varied around .450V

When driving and it warmed up a bit. Started getting to .550V. I only drove for a few minutes.

Could this be a sign that it is alive?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## ratterme (May 21, 2010)

Ok Great.

Should I try to go through manual readiness or will driving it around take care of itself?

Thanks again

Mike


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I would try both.

Personally I like to do readiness at least two DCY's and watch learned values.


----------

